# What's my mercury 9.9 worth?



## Brider (Mar 13, 2017)

I am going to sell my 2004Mercury 9.9 hp
Long shaft
4 stroke
Manual start

Motors runs great, no issues. Just not sure what I should reasonably expect to get for it. Any idea on value please let me know. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scoobeb (Mar 14, 2017)

Well,considering you can get one new for around or under $2k and it's 15yrs old I would say if it's mint with no issues and only a few cosmetic scratches but the powerhead is clean enough to eat off of,the lower unit has no leaks,water pumps good water and the compression is good I would say start at $1200obo. I buy and sell and that is what I would ask as long as it's flawless . It will be very difficult to sell a long shaft in a 9.9hp because most jon boats that use a 9.9 are short shaft. At least in my experience. Maybe a sailboat guy may want it or someone with a jack plate set up already.

Start at $1200obo on Craigslist and if no calls in a week or 2 knock it down in $50-100 increments every couple weeks till you get that first call and that way you know people are looking and keeping an eye on it. As soon as you start getting calls you know your in the ball park of what people want to spend. Trust me,I've sold over 100 outboards on Craigslist and patience is key,you would be suprised at what you can get for an outboard that you think would never sell for a high price. Some people just don't want new and will spend a extra few bucks on used if it's what they are looking for. Just keep in mind their is always someone somewhere looking for your exact outboard, they will find you in time and it will sell. I guarantee it. I just sold a 1993 25hp 2 stroke merc in mint condition for $1800. 24yrs old. It took a couple months but patience paid off and it was a sweet,sweet engine. Any help of questions let me know.


----------



## scoobeb (Mar 14, 2017)

My advice to is to clean it up as much as you can,fine comb it clean. I clean mine where there is no dirt or anything on it. I degrease the whole engine with simple green or some type of orange cleaner because it won't hurt the paint . I buy some super tech lubricant from Walmart and clean the powerhead down with it. I first mist the powerhead down with a fine spray of water and spray dawn soap on the engine to get all the hard stuff off then I do the simple green and then I spray the lubricant all over the powerhead. Then I use spray wax turtle wax in a green bottle. I do this to every outboard I buy and it makes a monster difference in money I make over a nasty dirty outboard. I take really close up pictures of the motor,especially the powerhead,I hide nothing. Get it clean and you will see way more green,lol. Good luck.


----------



## wmk0002 (Mar 14, 2017)

A lot depends on the market demand in your area. I notice your profile says you are in California. I'm in the southeast and don't know much about your area other than Cali seems to have a lot of HP and 4-stroke only restricted lakes. Your outboard meets both of those marks so if you are near restricted waters I bet it could be higher than a lot of us would see.


----------



## Brider (Mar 14, 2017)

Thanks for the advise, I think I'll clean it up and start at $1200. Definitely some bigger boats around here that would like a long shaft to use as a kicker. Sail boats as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## derekdiruz (Mar 15, 2017)

Just bought a 2000 johnson, same as your motor but it's a 2 stroke. I paid 800 and felt I got a steal. You oughta sell at the lowest for 1200 so if I were you I'd start at 1600 or so... in North East Ohio that'd sell quick. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jy951 (Mar 16, 2017)

I think it has appeal as a kicker around where I live. I'd say 900 around here (indiana).


----------



## WALI4VR (Mar 17, 2017)

You can always come down but you can almost never go up! 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## scoobeb (Mar 20, 2017)

The problem is a brand new out of the box is under $2k all over,so your on with $1200,any higher and your out of range but hey it can't hurt to try. In reality it's a $1k-$1200 motor all day but it's what people are willing to pay. You should get at least $1k for it if it's really clean and runs well. Again,long shaft in a 9.9hp is really hard to sell but you just have to be patient. If your in no rush just throw it on for $1200 with no obo and see where u go for a month on Craigslist. Word of advice, forget ebay you will get killed on fees. Make sure you update everyday,that is the most important thing. I do one post and then,I leave 3 unopened drafts in my craigslist account so the next day I go to drafts and put up a new one. I do 3 of the same posts, by day 3 your original one will ask if you want to renew so do that every day and your post will always,be visible in the 1st couple of craigslist pages. If you do one post, by day 3 it's like 25 pages back and most people don't usually want to go back that far so keep it fresh and it will sell fast,good luck.


----------



## scoobeb (Mar 20, 2017)

If you need any help let me know. Also make sure you give a real and true on the dot post of what their getting,like shaft length,condition,recent maintenance, etc.... The cleaner it is the faster it will sell. Like I said I've sold well over 100 so if u need any help let me know. Sorry,just trying to help.


----------



## xXOnyxXx (Mar 20, 2017)

i've gotta super clean 99 merc 9.9ml 2 stroke for sale for 1,000 .. long shaft tiller motors are kind of hard to find and even harder to sell.... but your price sounds right on par! ....


----------



## scoobeb (Mar 22, 2017)

Another thing to take in consideration is your 9.9hp weighs in at 112 lbs,that is crazy heavy for a 9.9 so I'm thinking a person will buy it for a sailboat or auxiliary motor. Also I would not advertise the yr on your post or pics,if someone wants to know then tell them. Reason why is people get scared of a 10,15 or 20yrs old outboard but when they see how clean it is they will,be interested asap and then want to possibly know the yr,as if you put the yr in your post they may say a 2003,forget it and not even look at the pics or even finish the post. I learned that as a trick. Never ever post the yr of a outboard, if they want to know you have them call you this way now you have them on the phone and may be able to work a deal. Works everytime I sell one. Your not lying to anyone,it's just a strategy to get them to call and then you work your magic if your a good salesman, lol. Works for me over 100 times. I just noticed when I advertised the yr and the price most people pass right over it with no call or they never finish even looking at my post. Believe me,it works very well.


----------



## Brider (Mar 22, 2017)

The heavy weight is why I had no problem with my recent upgrade to a new 20hp-short shaft. Only about ten pounds more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scoobeb (Mar 23, 2017)

Crazy if you think about it, a 9.9hp is near the same weight as a 20hp of today,that is how far the technology has come today since 2003. They have shed so much weight off these smaller engines and have near or possibly more power and way better fuel economy of the past 2 strokes. The new 25hp suzuki is only 136lbs and the new 25hp yamaha is only 126lbs,that is a huge difference from the 150's to 170 or 180 lbs in weight we've seen on the 25 to 30hp 4 strokes of the past. Finally these manufacturers are getting it right. Only took 20+yrs or so to get these engines correct.


----------



## Brider (Mar 26, 2017)

Had it posted on Craigslist for about a week, sold it for 1k$ today. I'm sure I could have got the 1200, prob even from this guy but after some negotiations I settled. Happy to have the cash and not deal with it anymore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scoobeb (Mar 31, 2017)

Awesome,good deal.


----------

